# Think these will get the job done?



## SnakeSkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Im mostly hunting doves and crows,fiches,starlings,and some rabbits,so these good enough?


----------



## SnakeSkin (Feb 24, 2013)

btw i use the larger ones for rabbits.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Are those marbles?

If so, no they're not sufficient for hunting rabbit. They probably wouldn't take crows, either. Doves maybe if you're a really good shot and you get them moving fast enough.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

What are they? What diameter? How much do they weigh? How fast can you drive them? It's impossible to tell just from the pictures.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looks like caviar


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Finches???


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hunting with glass no good. Large steel or lead please. Don't shoot at em unless you're sure you can get a good headshot. Small target fyi...Humane kills are the way to go.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I hunt with marbels and take a lot if small game its shot placement


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I would rather have enough energy to take game cleanly if the shot placement is not perfect. I guess I am not the perfect marksman that some of yall are but I can't always hit that 1mm square spot right behind the ear so shooting heavy lead projectiles allows me to still put game in my bag. Not to mention there is absolutely no reason to hunt with marbles. If you can post on this forum you can get proper hunting shot.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Ive hit small animals with large lead and steel ammo before and they still got away. i think thats going to happen, even if we dont want it to. But i agree with humane kills, and have made them with marbles. Im not sure what those are though. More information is needed to answer your question.


----------



## SnakeSkin (Feb 24, 2013)

im not sure how much they weigh but they are around 5-9 millimeters


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

5 mm anything is too small for any game. 9 mm lead is about the smallest I would consider for hunting.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I probably would not hunt with whatever that is in that picture. I would use it for practice ammo. Keep shooting Jeremiah.


----------



## SnakeSkin (Feb 24, 2013)

ok thanks!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Everything pretty much has already been said, but I just wanted to add my take on it.

Of course, it is almost possible to take out game with any type of ammo, but to what extent of possibility? If one is to err, its best to do it with too much rather than too little..

Also, if you are not sure of the proper ammo, then you may not be ready to hunt with a slingshot. Don't get me wrong, I know I am not ready myself. I know I can be a deadshot @ 15m with the ammo I have, and that's with it going straight through a tin can... (which has been stated is a good reference to a powerful enough set to dispatch small game), but with that being said, I mostly am a target shooter/ can plinker... and if I wanted to move up to hunting, I would need to practice more with the proper set up, prior to jumping into it.

Don't get me wrong,, I am not trying to discourage you, also I don't know your experience level, and basing my comments based on the thread itself.

I just want you to know, if you are not experienced with it, that there is no need (unless you are trying to survive) to rush into hunting. there is a huge population of cans that needs to be taken care of until one is ready. 

LGD


----------



## SnakeSkin (Feb 24, 2013)

lol no its fine im a beginner so im new,im a big can/plinker with my sling,ive shotten tin cans,soda cans,lightbulbs,wood,pillows,ice,glass jars,hottub covers,and many more.just moving up into hunting


----------

